# Overcloacking a R587OC-1GD



## Arnar (Aug 11, 2010)

I just got my 587O (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3430#ov) and i was thinking of tuneing it up a little with ati overdrive,cuz the box says 10-30 overcloak capability and sence im new to the OC thing ,i just wanted some professional adwise or your thougts on the matter...

Is it a bad idea,is it fine as it is?.

if not how much can i tune up and still be in the safe zone.

Any feedback will be great. Thanks


(spelling may be a bit off)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no set values. OC in small increments and test for stability.


----------

